# Fix 3 Speed shifter coneection



## MeltingDog (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I was changing the tube on the rear wheel of a 3 speed bike I have (Parade brand, early 80s/late 70s) and accidentally pulled the cable out of the shifter control on the handle bars. The cable is intact and undamaged with the metal end but I cannot figure out how to re-attach it. Both sides of the shifter are riveted together so i cant get them apart to see the mechanism. 

Can anyone help me out? 

The transmission is by Japanese brand Sun Tour.

Thanks


----------



## jwm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hard to give advice without a picture of the unit. Is it a twist grip, a lever, a trigger? If it's all riveted together, and cannot be disassembled, your best bet would be to get a new cable, and shifter. 

JWM


----------



## Gordon (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never worked on a Sun Tour 3 speed, but my theory is if it came apart, you should be able to put it back. The Sturmey 3 speed cable you pushed through the hole into the trigger and then slide it into the proper position. You have to take it loose from the hub to get enough slack to do so. Perhaps the Sun Tour is similar.


----------

